# G15 , tasten "programmieren"



## niki96 (24. Dezember 2008)

HI,
also ich hab vorhin die G15 bekommen, bin auch voll zufrieden....
Die tasten G1-6 hab ich auch verstanden zu "programmieren" , ich habe aber gehört das man das auch für befehle in einem spiel benutzen kann!?!?
wie kann ich das einstellen?
da steht ja was von makros, geht das damit??

weihnachtlicher gruß niki


----------



## Heroman_overall (24. Dezember 2008)

wie meinst du das mit den Befehlen. Man kann die Tasten von der G15 wärend des spieles besetzen und braucht nicht extra ins Menü. Somit kann man alle möglichen tasten auch auf die G-Tasten umprogrammieren


----------



## niki96 (24. Dezember 2008)

das heisst das wenn es irgendne tastenkombination ist, für die man sich die finger verdrehen muss, dass die einfach auf g1 gespeichert wird und dann ausgeführt wird???


----------



## Heroman_overall (25. Dezember 2008)

Puh mehrere tasten gleichzeitig auf einer Taste ausführen damit kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Hab aber auch davon noch nix gehört. Aber es gibt ja noch mehrere User hier vielleicht kennt das jemand


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Dezember 2008)

Also, wenn du im Spiel ein Makro aufnehmen möchtest, musst du erst einmal die Software der G15 installieren, was du anscheinend schon getan hast, dann, wenn du im Spiel bist, musst du die "MR"-taste drücken, dann steht auf dem Display wie es weiter geht, ich erkläre es aber noch mal kurz:
Wenn du im ersten tastenprofil der tasten auf G1 z.B. etwas aufzeichnen möchtest, musst du die "MR"-Taste drücken, welche nun blau leuchtet, dann drückst du die G-taste auf der du dein Makro haben möchtest, in meinenm beispiel G1, jetzt musst du die Tasten drücken, die du in der reihenfolge haben möchtest, wenn du mit deinen tasten fertig bist, drückst du wieder "MR".
Nachdiesem erneuten drücken, blinkt die "MR"-Taste blau, dann steht im Display:,,Schnellmakro aufgezeichnet", nun kannst den Makro benutzen, das steht aber auch alles in der beschreibung und im Programm glaube ich, ansonsten ist es selbsterklärend, dank display.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, wenn nicht liefere ich ein Vid oder bilder abfolge


----------

